# [progs] Language pack in italiano + problema defunct

## koma

Sto cercando il language pack in italiano per festival... e se mi sapete anche dire come installarlo =)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Beh ci sara' un file README o INSTALL nel pacchetto no?

----------

## koma

mh si  infatti con mbrola sono riuscito a farlo funzionare ma non con festival.     http://www.pd.istc.cnr.it/tts/It-FESTIVAL-download.htm Qui ho trovato un documento che spiega come fare ma sinceramente con il mio incredibile inglese nn riesco a capirci una fava

----------

## Benve

Qualcuno è riuscito a farlo funzionare?

Potreste postare un mini howto ?   :Very Happy: 

grazie

----------

## oRDeX

koma tempo fa ho sbatutto la testa sulla tastiera per intere notti...ma non esistono (che io sappia) pacchi in italiano per festival :°°°°

----------

## randomaze

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> koma tempo fa ho sbatutto la testa sulla tastiera per intere notti...ma non esistono (che io sappia) pacchi in italiano per festival :°°°°

 

Nel link dato da koma dicono di si... quello che non ho capito é se koma ha fatto tutta la procedura di registrazione

----------

## mrfree

A distanza di un mese... ci sono novità??? La cosa mi interessa visto che sto emergendo or ora speechd   :Wink: 

----------

## koma

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *oRDeX wrote:*   koma tempo fa ho sbatutto la testa sulla tastiera per intere notti...ma non esistono (che io sappia) pacchi in italiano per festival :°°°° 
> 
> Nel link dato da koma dicono di si... quello che non ho capito é se koma ha fatto tutta la procedura di registrazione

 Ho abbandonato il progetto al quale lavoravo (uno script di lettura in perl per xchat per i non vedenti =) era un progetto forse un po'  pretenzioso ma alla fine carino)

----------

## koma

http://www.pd.istc.cnr.it/Software/It-Festival/Italian-FESTIVAL.zip TROVATO  :Wink:  Io non abbandono mai i vecchi progetti anche se devo dire che sul portatile lo speechdaemon mi defuncta  :Neutral: 

```
[,][~]# /etc/init.d/speechd start

 * Starting festival ...                                                                       [ ok ]

 * Starting speechd ...                                                                        [ !! ]

[,][~]# ps ax |grep fest

26196 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/bin/festival --server -b /etc/festival/server.scm

26213 ?        Z      0:00 [festival] <defunct>

26225 pts/1    R+     0:00 grep fest

[,][~]#

```

```
# cat /var/log/festival.log

server    Wed Mar 30 21:04:27 2005 : Festival server started on port 1314

client(1) Wed Mar 30 21:04:27 2005 : accepted from localhost

client(1) Wed Mar 30 21:04:28 2005 : disconnected

```

```
# cat /var/log/speechd

Loaded speechd.sub.

String substitutions: 222

Checking for /etc/speechdrc...loaded.

Checking for /root/.speechdrc...not found.

Speech synthesis system = "festival"

cmd = festival --server

(0) Attempting to connect to the Festival server.

Successfully opened connection to Festival.

Called use_festival_SayText.

```

Non so che fare -.-

Ho già riemerso tutto

----------

## X-Drum

festival è un proj davvero carino avevo provato ad usarlo

standalone dandogli in basto deifile di testo e ad usare

anche il plugin per gaim: da pisciarsi addoso dal ridere

legge le finestre di conversazione mhahahha ma con quell'accento

"strano" appunto, adesso che c'è il langpack lo riemergo

mauhsha già rido!!!

EDIT: mi ricorda il vecchio prg che avevo per il Commodore 64:cry:

----------

## lavish

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> [CUT]adesso che c'è il langpack lo riemergo

 

Poi ce lo fai un piccolo how-to anche per implementarlo con gaim?  :Surprised:   :Surprised:   :Surprised: 

----------

## X-Drum

c'è già una implemementazione con gaim:

```
app-accessibility/festival-gaim

      Latest version available: 1.00

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 42 kB

      Homepage:    http://festival-gaim.sourceforge.net

      Description: A plugin for gaim which enables text-to-speech output of conversations using festival.

      License:     GPL-2

```

installa il plugin e via lo configuri da gaim stesso!

----------

## lavish

io mi riferivo ad un how-to semplice semplice che comprendesse emersione e settaggio di festival+package italiano+gaim... una summa teologica in pratica  :Smile: 

----------

## X-Drum

aaaahhhhhhhhhh incoming

----------

## lavish

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> aaaahhhhhhhhhh incoming

 

grazie   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## oRDeX

festival-gaim lo installo subutissimooo

Tnx to x-drum.

Cmq qlk tempo fa uscì il pacchetto italiano per festival, la figata rimane sempre la voce americana ma certo che far parlare il proprio PC italiano è sempre una bella cosa  :Laughing: 

Non ci sono voluti due minuti ad installarlo però alla fine funziona  :Razz: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *X-Drum wrote:*   aaaahhhhhhhhhh incoming 
> 
> grazie  

 

pt animalazzi (OrdeX,lavish) datemi il tempo di riemegerlo no?

incoming = arriva  :Neutral: 

Per usare festival in italiano dentro gaim:

1) emergere i seguenti pacchetti:

```
app-accessibility/speech-tools-1.2.3-r1

app-accessibility/festival-1.4.3-r2

app-accessibility/festival-gaim-1.00

```

2) scaricare il pacchetto trovato da Koma (20 Mb salute!!!)

decomprimere tutti gli zip a parte lp_mbrola_win.zip  e pc_mbrola_win.zip

 in una directory temporanea

3) trasferire le directory ottenute dicts italian_scm voices

in/usr/lib/festival (occhi a non cancellare i linguaggi già presenti)

4) avviare gaim e abilitate il plugin configurare scegliendo una delle 

voci ora disponibili (riquadro italian) e il gioco è fatto!!!!

mi sto pisciando sotto dal ridereeeeeeeeeeeeee lol lol e lol

----------

## oRDeX

Già fatto  :Razz: 

Stupendo!!! però le emoticons fa ridere quando le pronuncia come sequenze di caratteri incomprensibili  :Very Happy:  asd asd

----------

## =DvD=

Sto emergendo ora, non vedo l'ora di sentire cosa dice!

----------

## koma

si ma nessuno mi aiuta? tutti che parlano dei #####i loro  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## =DvD=

 *koma wrote:*   

> si ma nessuno mi aiuta? tutti che parlano dei #####i loro 

 

Scusa, pensavo che la risposta fosse questa:

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per usare festival in italiano dentro gaim:
> 
> 1) emergere i seguenti pacchetti:
> ...

 

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## X-Drum

ho spiegato come installare il pack che hai trovato

salta la parte di gaim e sei a posto....

poi a seconda di come usi festival selezioni la lingua che ti 

interessa

----------

## federico

Molto figo festival, peccato che sia molto lento.

Lo avevo utilizzato per sistemare tutti gli script in modo che parlassero, volevo fargli leggere tutto l'avvio della macchina, tutti i vari ok, solo che con festival ci mettevo molto a partire proprio perche' e' un po' lento di comprendonio. Questo almeno fino a qualche mese fa, sempre che non abbiano rivoluzionato tutto con qualche ultima versione!

Ciao, Federico

----------

## koma

Se legete il mio ultimo post noterete che ho un defunct e non parte lo speechdaemon  :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

 *federico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Lo avevo utilizzato per sistemare tutti gli script in modo che parlassero, volevo fargli leggere tutto l'avvio della macchina

 

Non avev pensato ad una applicazione del genere  :Laughing: 

----------

## dappiu

Ragazzi è da poco che frequento il forum e non avevo letto prima il post, altrimenti vi potrei aver aiutato da mesi!!

Questa estate sul sito di mbrola trovai il link per i TTS italiani e dovetti faxare al professor Piero Cosi dell'Istituto di Scienze e Tecnologie della Cognizione- Sezione di Padova "Fonetica e Dialettologia" del CNR un foglio con dei regolamenti con la mia firma per avere il link ai file italiani su un server FTP.

E poi per farli funzionare mi ci vollero diverse ore buttate via  :Razz:  :Razz: 

Adesso con kde 3.4 ci voglioni 3 minuti!  :Smile: 

----------

## =DvD=

ho messo le voci italiane ma mi legge con accento inglese: normale?

----------

## JacoMozzi

Anche a me...e facendo 

```

 echo "prova prova prova testo in italiano" |festival --tts --language italian

```

non funzia...

Mentre se do un

```

 echo "prova prova prova testo in italiano" |festival --tts --language spanish

```

Sento effettivamente la voce in spagnolo

 :Rolling Eyes: 

Ciao

Jaco

----------

## Tiro

e a farlo parlare italiano senza il plug-in gaim...??

----------

## dappiu

 *JacoMozzi wrote:*   

> Anche a me...e facendo 
> 
> ```
> 
>  echo "prova prova prova testo in italiano" |festival --tts --language italian
> ...

 

provate a dare un emerge mbrola  :Wink: 

----------

## Tiro

emergizing  :Laughing: 

----------

## =DvD=

Emergo....

edit: penso che si debba scaricare le voci italiane da qua http://www.tcts.fpms.ac.be/synthesis/mbrola/mbrcopybin.html

----------

## koma

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=91330 Per il vostro divertimento personale : :Wink: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=44542 howto

----------

## g3nt00_m4n

sto impazendo cercando di mettere l'italiano a festival, ho scaricato il pacchetto per l'italiano e messo come dice il piccolo howto

ho anche emerso mbrola poi ho scaricato i pacchetti italiani di mbrola (it1 it2 it3 it4) e li ho messi in /usr/lib/festival/voices/italian/  

ma acnora non mi funziona in italiano  :Sad: 

```
  echo "ciao, come va?" | festival --language italian --tts

"Unsupported language, using English"
```

Come devo fare?

----------

## Tintenstich

Stesso identico problema.....non funziona una mazza!

E poi : echo "prova" >/dev/speech   non ritorna nessun suono e nemmeno il prompt......ctrl+c per terminare......

Qualche info in piu'??

Ps: KDE 3.4 parla in 3 minuti?? E come??

Risolto:

 Mbrola e Festival funzionano in italiano , scompattando i pacchetti it3-xxx.zip in pc_mbrola e it4-xxx.zip in lp_mbrola.

----------

## gionnico

Com'è che

$ echo "ciao come va" | festival --language italian --tts

Ancora non funziona?

"Unsupported language, using English"

SIOD ERROR: unbound variable : voice_rab_diphone

festival: fatal error exiting

Ho fatto

# USE="mbrola" emerge festival festival-it mbrola speechd

Ma non è abbastanza. Tra l'altro se avvio /etc/init.d/speechd e faccio

$ echo "qualcosa" > /dev/speech

Si lo legge (in inglese), ma poi speechd crasha.

----------

## djinnZ

http://guide.debianizzati.org/index.php/Debian_e_sintesi_vocale:_installazione_di_festival_e_mbrola#Configurazione_2

L'errore vuol dire che tenta di usare una voce non installata. con --language americanenglish funziona? immagino di si.

non ci metto mano da un pezzo ma ricordo che devi modificare /etc/festival/siteinit.scm impostando 

```
(set! voice_default 'voice_lp_mbrola)
```

 o qualcosa del genere se la vuoi far facile oppure devi andare a mettere il supporto alle voci in languages.scm (te lo trovi).

Capire qual è il problema e segnalare l'errore non sarebbe male (meglio ancora se posti direttamente la patch così non hanno più alibi) ma non lo vedo troppo risolvibile a meno che non si voglia finalmente inserire il supporto a linguas_it in festival (c'è un conflitto andando a patchare languages.scm da festival-it) e c'è anche un problemino upstream visto che è una vita che non aggiornano quel file.

buon divertimento

lo so che sono acido ma ho risposto solo per nostalgia (dei tempi in cui era facile trovare aiuto)

----------

